# Rain The GSD



## Raintheshepherd (Jan 8, 2013)

This is Rain my 8month old purebred female. First GSD I have ever had the pleasure of owning and definetly won't be the last, love the breed.





















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Pretty girl! Love the sunglasses.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Rain looks like a movie star! Great pictures


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

She looks like she is so much fun, love the pictures


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Rain's a beauty! I really love her name :wub:


----------



## Klamari (Aug 6, 2010)

Pretty girl! And I love the name too


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I love the sunglasses picture


----------



## Raintheshepherd (Jan 8, 2013)

Rain did the funniest thing today. She was quietly sitting enjoying the view of the water, little did she know that she had sat ontop of an ants nest.All of a sudden she was doing somersaults, dragging her bum along the ground and leaping through the air. Eventually she went and put her butt in the water. It was like her butt was on fire and she was doing the drop and roll. Haha It was one of those "wishing I had a camera moment"!!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Raintheshepherd said:


> Rain did the funniest thing today. She was quietly sitting enjoying the view of the water, little did she know that she had sat ontop of an ants nest.All of a sudden she was doing somersaults, dragging her bum along the ground and leaping through the air. Eventually she went and put her butt in the water. It was like her butt was on fire and she was doing the drop and roll. Haha It was one of those "wishing I had a camera moment"!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


OMG, that is so funny, I'm sorry Rain


----------

